# What are Your Favorite Soft Drinks and Prepared Non Alcoholic Drinks?



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2018)

My favorite soft drink is Diet Coke but I don't drink it very often because of the warnings about aspartame.  I also like banana and strawberry smoothies.  I am looking for other types of things to drink that are non alcoholic.

What are your favorites?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 28, 2018)

So I guess my Gin tonics aren't what you're after Ruthanne?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 28, 2018)

Haha.....no Sangria either? 
I like fruit smoothies too Ruthanne, or freezing fruit juice in ice cube trays, then put them in a glass of water.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 28, 2018)

I prefer vanilla coke and plain old water  out of a bottle as I don't like the taste of this Houston water.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 28, 2018)

Just one. Regular Pepsi. A must on pizza night.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2018)

AZ Jim said:


> So I guess my Gin tonics aren't what you're after Ruthanne?


I think there is another thread here somewhere that covers that Jim. I might have made it, can't recall right now.   Might want to do a search.  



CindyLouWho said:


> Haha.....no Sangria either?
> I like fruit smoothies too Ruthanne, or freezing fruit juice in ice cube trays, then put them in a glass of water.


That's a good idea, never thought of doing that.  Thanks.



terry123 said:


> I prefer vanilla coke and plain old water  out of a bottle as I don't like the taste of this Houston water.


I haven't tried Vanilla Coke yet.  I like water too.  I take our tap water and put it in the refrigerator and it tastes better that way.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 28, 2018)

Occasionally a coke or sprite, and I like the lemonade from Chick-fil-a.       You are more likely to see me with my water bottle (or if it's late afternoon, a Corona or margarita.)


----------



## HipGnosis (Jan 28, 2018)

Diet coke is my only vice.
I'm looking into making my own soda so I can control the amounts of: carbonation, flavor, sweetener & caffeine (and reduce my costs).   But that means I will have to make my own soda 'syrup'. 
For now, I'm alternating diet coke and sparking water with 'flavor enhancer' (comes in small squeeze bottles).


----------



## Falcon (Jan 28, 2018)

REGULAR   Pepsi.  I don't like  ANYTHING  labeled  "Lite".


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 28, 2018)

I've been drinking apple juice mixed with ginger ale. I use half lite apple juice and half diet ginger ale but regular will work as well. I even like ginger ale mixed with ice tea.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Just one. Regular Pepsi. A must on pizza night.


I know it's great with Pizza!!



C'est Moi said:


> Occasionally a coke or sprite, and I like the lemonade from Chick-fil-a.       You are more likely to see me with my water bottle (or if it's late afternoon, a Corona or margarita.)


I like lemonade from Arby's.



HipGnosis said:


> Diet coke is my only vice.
> I'm looking into making my own soda so I can control the amounts of: carbonation, flavor, sweetener & caffeine (and reduce my costs).   But that means I will have to make my own soda 'syrup'.
> For now, I'm alternating diet coke and sparking water with 'flavor enhancer' (comes in small squeeze bottles).


When you get all the workings to make your own soda it will cost a lot at first but hopefully in the long run your health will be better and you will save money.



Falcon said:


> REGULAR   Pepsi.  I don't like  ANYTHING  labeled  "Lite".


Sounds good.



Ruth n Jersey said:


> I've been drinking apple juice mixed with ginger ale. I use half lite apple juice and half diet ginger ale but regular will work as well. I even like ginger ale mixed with ice tea.


I should try that.  I like both apple juice and ginger ale.  I even like Vernor's.  Not even sure if they sell that stuff anymore, though.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 28, 2018)

i never drink sodas --i drink icedtea winter and summer


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 28, 2018)

Cream soda and root beer are my favorites.  Lemonade is my favorite prepared drink.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 28, 2018)

Me too, twinkles. I never got in the habit of drinking anything carbonated. 

I drink iced tea, fruit juice or water with fruit in it.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 28, 2018)

No soda here. When I'm thirsty I drink water and an occasional iced tea with stevia in summer.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 28, 2018)

Diet Coke.  And when I get tired of lugging 2 liter bottles, or cans, around, sugar-free Crush added to water.


----------



## IKE (Jan 28, 2018)

It's very rare for me to drink pop but when I do it's a ice cold Mountain Dew.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 28, 2018)

I use to drink Pepsi but stopped when I wanted to change my drinking habit/ lose some weight which I did. 
Every day with my lunch I'll drink some cranberry juice been doing this for years. I drink a lot of bottled Poland Spring,don't like the taste of Buffalo city water Sue


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2018)

twinkles said:


> i never drink sodas --i drink icedtea winter and summer


I like that too and with lemon!



rkunsaw said:


> Cream soda and root beer are my favorites.  Lemonade is my favorite prepared drink.


I forgot about Cream Soda--that used to be my favorite pop!  Root beer is good too and with ice cream in it--to die for!



Smiling Jane said:


> Me too, twinkles. I never got in the habit of drinking anything carbonated.
> 
> I drink iced tea, fruit juice or water with fruit in it.


I don't drink much fruit juice but I do like it.  Never had water with fruit in it except for lemon and that is good!



NancyNGA said:


> Diet Coke.  And when I get tired of lugging 2 liter bottles, or cans, around, sugar-free Crush added to water.


I love Crush!  It is so good to guzzle down on a hot day!



IKE said:


> It's very rare for me to drink pop but when I do it's a ice cold Mountain Dew.
> 
> View attachment 47789


Haven't had one of those in a long time.



moviequeen1 said:


> I use to drink Pepsi but stopped when I wanted to change my drinking habit/ lose some weight which I did.
> Every day with my lunch I'll drink some cranberry juice been doing this for years. I drink a lot of bottled Poland Spring,don't like the taste of Buffalo city water Sue


I love cranberry juice but it is expensive so I have it as a treat once in awhile.


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 28, 2018)

I have ginger ale in the house, it helps with nausea; other than that
I don't drink soft drinks.
Many years ago my favourite was gin and tonic.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 28, 2018)

We drink a lot of seltzer water or Perrier.  I only buy the plain seltzer water with no sugar, salt or anything else added.  Safeway sells them in 2 Liter bottles for .69 to $1 most of the time (Refresh brand).  You can always add a drop of unsweetened juice to it for change of flavor like lemon, lime, orange, cherry, grape, cranberry, etc.

I won't drink any sodas, regular or artificially sweetened anymore.  Last time I had a Sprite at the movies, I threw most of it out, just too sweet.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (Jan 28, 2018)

I drink hot tea, water or seltzer depending on my mood.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 28, 2018)

Tap water over ice, iced tea, hot coffee, fat free milk, hot tea, spicy tomato juice, sugar free cranberry juice and 3 or 4 cans of diet ginger ale a year.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2018)

tortiecat said:


> I have ginger ale in the house, it helps with nausea; other than that
> I don't drink soft drinks.
> Many years ago my favourite was gin and tonic.


Yes, ginger ale is great for the stomach and some saltines, too!



SeaBreeze said:


> We drink a lot of seltzer water or Perrier.  I only buy the plain seltzer water with no sugar, salt or anything else added.  Safeway sells them in 2 Liter bottles for .69 to $1 most of the time (Refresh brand).  You can always add a drop of unsweetened juice to it for change of flavor like lemon, lime, orange, cherry, grape, cranberry, etc.
> 
> I won't drink any sodas, regular or artificially sweetened anymore.  Last time I had a Sprite at the movies, I threw most of it out, just too sweet.


I drink water, too, but need to drink more.  Those are good ideas you  have there.  I've never added anything but lemon to water but all those flavors would make it good!



ProsperosDaughter said:


> I drink hot tea, water or seltzer depending on my mood.


I  have tea but always forget to drink it.  I have some ginger tea with something or another in it and some chamomile that is supposed to be good for sleep.  Had some once and felt like I took a sleeping pill!



Aunt Bea said:


> Tap water over ice, iced tea, hot coffee, fat free milk, hot tea, spicy tomato juice, sugar free cranberry juice and 3 or 4 cans of diet ginger ale a year.


Great!  I haven't had spicy tomato juice in a long time, should get some.


----------



## mjmay (Jan 28, 2018)

Iced tea has been one of my favorites most of my life, along with coke and beer. But as I've aged the latter two no longer agree with me, so I try to 
drink more water.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 28, 2018)

If a soft drink must be picked, it's Coke with lime

Water is my drink of choice
It's drawn from 40' below here
from an underground lake
38° F, always
we should bottle it

Other'n that; coffee or sun tea


----------



## jujube (Jan 28, 2018)

Mexican Coca Cola in glass bottles.  It's made with real sugar instead of "high fructose corn syrup".  It also seems a little less acidic.

I hold myself down to one Coke a week and I want the good stuff!

I do make a mean sangria for parties.  I like good sangria.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 28, 2018)

mjmay said:


> Iced tea has been one of my favorites most of my life, along with coke and beer. But as I've aged the latter two no longer agree with me, so I try to
> drink more water.


Ice tea is a favorite here!  



Gary O' said:


> If a soft drink must be picked, it's Coke with lime
> 
> Water is my drink of choice
> It's drawn from 40' below here
> ...


I never tried Coke w lime.  I've had Sun Tea and I like it, too.



jujube said:


> Mexican Coca Cola in glass bottles.  It's made with real sugar instead of "high fructose corn syrup".  It also seems a little less acidic.
> 
> I hold myself down to one Coke a week and I want the good stuff!
> 
> I do make a mean sangria for parties.  I like good sangria.


Don't know if I've had the Mexican Coca Cola.  Do you make any other non alcoholic drinks?


----------



## jujube (Jan 28, 2018)

Well, there's always "church punch".  You know, the ginger ale-based punch with a bunch of other stuff in it and a large chunk of sherbet floating in the middle of the punchbowl.  The staple of Fellowship Hall wedding receptions and Ladies' Prayer Nights.  Lots of recipes for that punch.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 29, 2018)

tortiecat said:


> I have ginger ale in the house, it helps with nausea; other than that
> I don't drink soft drinks.
> Many years ago my favourite was gin and tonic.



I always have ginger juice in the refrigerator. I use it in golden (turmeric) milk and I share it with my neighbor whose stomach tends to be queasy. Mix with anything (seltzer, soda) and it settles your stomach quickly. Regular ginger ale has very little ginger. Some of the ginger beers are stronger.

https://www.amazon.com/Ginger-Peopl...8&qid=1517224125&sr=8-3&keywords=ginger+juice


----------



## senile1 (Jan 29, 2018)

My preference is diet coke.


----------



## senile1 (Jan 29, 2018)

....... and ice water


----------

